# Which in-ear earphones are best?



## sujayraj (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I was planing to purchase a new pair of earphones. Just confused with so many brands and peoples review. I've sort listed some brands and models according to my budget. Please tell me which gives Good Bass, Soft and Sparkling Treble, Good Mid Range and good Reliability (at least for one year)?

Sony - MDR-XB21EX/B
JBL - Tempo
SoundMAGIC - PL30
Creative - EP-630
Denon - AHC - 260
Sennheiser - CX 180
Skullcandy - Black - Riot / Smoking Buds
BRAINWAVZ PRO-ALPHA


----------



## Minion (Jun 15, 2012)

get Sound magic E30.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 15, 2012)

+ 1 for soundmagic e30


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jun 15, 2012)

What about e10 guys? 
Is their sound quality comparable to that of e30s ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2012)

^^e10 will be more bass oriented earphone. E30 is fairly balanced.


----------



## aadi007 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am in the same boat..

I have shortlisted PL11/PL21/JBL in tempo earphone and CX-180

I am leaning to the CX180 but not able to find it from any reputed site online. can someone please help with this?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 15, 2012)

+1 for E30... am proud user...


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 16, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> I am in the same boat..
> 
> I have shortlisted PL11/PL21/JBL in tempo earphone and CX-180
> 
> I am leaning to the CX180 but not able to find it from any reputed site online. can someone please help with this?



If ur spending for them, add few more and get the e30. That will blow them away.


----------



## aadi007 (Jun 16, 2012)

teejay_geekEd said:


> If ur spending for them, add few more and get the e30. That will blow them away.



Where to get and what's the cost?
Also, I m looking for good fit and comfort apart from sound quality.. does E30 score in those aspects?


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

Per ur experience and advice I've made my mind towards soundmagic. 

I was using Samsung's Earphone which came with Samsung Galaxy Y mobile. It had a good bass. Anyhow that belongs to my sister.

Now I am confused with E10 and E30. Will E30 have adequate bass like in Samsung's?

Has anybody experienced Sony XB21? Howz the quality of this while compared to E10 or E30?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2012)

E30's bass is good enough but not to the level of basshead drowning out every other frequencies.


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> E30's bass is good enough but not to the level of basshead drowning out every other frequencies.



Thanks Faun,

Today I had a change to check Creative EP-630. It had a good Bass. How's the Bass in E30 when its compared to EP630? More Bass or Less Bass?

I am sorry if I am asking lot of questions.  Just wanted to make sure that I am getting the right piece.

Thanks


----------



## Freaker (Jun 20, 2012)

Me 2 want the advice frnds... i also plan to buy Earphone with noise isolation at minimum cost and too good in quality and also in 3D sound experience.
My frnd is having creative earphone but i dnt know the experience in that. so please help.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 20, 2012)

Try Tekfusion Twinwoofers!!!

it easily surpasses Skullcandy Smokin Buds...
And riot is loud as shi*, thats it, no bass.. trust me i've used'em all and twinwoofers are good enough providing a healthy balance between BASS, TREBLE & VOCAL...

Plus after some hours of Burn-in they sound like home theaters


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't there more to sound than just bass? Why the buying decision has always to be made based on the amount of boomy bass an earphone can produce?
EP630 sounds crappy and unbearable to me. I have had chance to listen to some of the Soundmagics, and they are way better than their Creative counterparts.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree, maybe it is because most people generally are in their first/second upgrade stage and bass is one of the things that majority are not able to appreciate from their stock earbuds. So it tends to become the main highlight for those upgrading from stock earbuds. 
After a while, it does get boring and one yearns for better rendition in mids and highs.


----------



## Minion (Jun 21, 2012)

Freaker said:


> Me 2 want the advice frnds... i also plan to buy Earphone with noise isolation at minimum cost and too good in quality and also in 3D sound experience.
> My frnd is having creative earphone but i dnt know the experience in that. so please help.



Get Sound magic ES 18 if you don't want to spend more than 400 bucks else look at pl21 for 760/-


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 21, 2012)

i m having MP21. Its bass is awesome with my Xperia LWW. Get PL21. Bass s not the only thing. And it have good bass + highlights other frequencies also.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2012)

get the Sennheiser - CX 180.


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

Unfortunately my budget slashed from 2500 to 1500. Within 1500 hope Sound Magic PL21, MEElectronics M21, People's Champ Creative EP630, Sennheiser CX 180 / 270. Again please advise which is best?


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2012)

sujayraj said:


> Thanks Faun,
> 
> Today I had a change to check Creative EP-630. It had a good Bass. How's the Bass in E30 when its compared to EP630? More Bass or Less Bass?
> 
> ...



I found EP630's bass boomy. It is not much controlled.


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> I found EP630's bass boomy. It is not much controlled.



Thanks Faun. How about PL21 Vs EP630?


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2012)

PL21 has much better quality than Ep630.I personally used their pl11 they are warm sounding earphone with little more bass.Pl21 is more balanced.


----------



## sujayraj (Jun 23, 2012)

Minion said:


> PL21 has much better quality than Ep630.I personally used their pl11 they are warm sounding earphone with little more bass.Pl21 is more balanced.



Thanks Minion..

I made my mind to MP21. Hope PL21 and MP21 both are same but MP comes with mic.

@ ALL
Thanks for your valuable suggestions...


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 23, 2012)

yes they are the same.


----------



## Rohitt (Aug 7, 2012)

Where can we get Sound magic E30 in Bangalore? Didn't find it in CROMA (BRIGADE ROAD) OR RELIANCE DIGITAL (NEAR MAYO HALL).


----------



## iittopper (Aug 8, 2012)

Buy from homeshop18 @ 1.8k

Buy from homeshop18 @ 1.8k


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

How is Sound Magic PL11 for 1075 bucks?


----------



## aniket.cain (Aug 8, 2012)

^^Costly.

Have the prices gone up so much recently? I bought it for 550/- last year in Chennai (from IT Depot).


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

Buy a JVC marshmallows first then see if you need to spend more on those 1k+ IEMs .. (you prolly wont) 

You are looking for balanced output which is delivered by Marshmallows and they are quite rugged.


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> ^^Costly.
> 
> Have the prices gone up so much recently? I bought it for 550/- last year in Chennai (from IT Depot).



Are you sure Sound Magic PL11 cost you 550? 
SoundMagic ES18 is of 555/- on the IT depot.


----------

